# A. Kahn Design Introduces the 2011 Audi Q7 in Black and White



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Bradford/England, UNITED KINGDOM - Following on from the hugely successful Audi TR8, TT GT Coupe and the Project Kahn Audi A5, it was only a matter of time before the company would signature stamp an enigmatic dalliance with the Audi Q7. 

Afzal Kahn’s philosophy was always to combine mechanical perfection and exterior beauty, and A. Kahn Design’s black and white Audi Q7’s are wholly unmistakable, with every external modification serving to coax greater performance from the car. 

* Full Story *


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

looks awful.


----------



## f1point0 (Aug 17, 2011)

Not feeling this one. Trying too hard, like a ricer car. Audi's Q7 S line dropped or w/ dynamic suspension already looks amazing. No modifications needed...


----------



## Playnskillz (Aug 17, 2011)

Not my cup of tea! Very true s-line kit and dynamic mode with the side steps to the job.


----------

